# Anyone on here from the DFW area?



## TurtlePower (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm considering moving to Dallas for work and I'm looking for a dojo that teaches Yoshinkan style.  I've done a google search and looked on aikiweb.  I found one, but when I wrote the instructor I got a notice that the email I sent it to didn't exist anymore


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

I live in Arlington Texas


----------



## TurtlePower (Mar 17, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I live in Arlington Texas



Where do you train?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

I own and operate my own school we teach TKD the old fashion way. It is caled Twin Dragons TKD, there is a gentleman that teaches Akido at UTA twice a week and I can get you his e-mail when I get to the school and forward it to you.


----------



## TurtlePower (Mar 17, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I own and operate my own school we teach TKD the old fashion way. It is caled Twin Dragons TKD, there is a gentleman that teaches Akido at UTA twice a week and I can get you his e-mail when I get to the school and forward it to you.



Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes I try to help any student find there right path to training, I will post it to you in a PM tonight.


----------

